# MINI Cooper S Cabriolet



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Nah, no thanks!


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

hmmm, I'll have to pass on this one...


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

It's a square Beetle.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Hardly an enthusiast's machine (at least from the looks of it), but I bet they sell like mad.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

pcmike said:


> Nah, no thanks!


:stupid:


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

Given how the Mini already gets the chicks eye, this convertible will be a guenuine babe magnet :freakdanc


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Dosent inspire me....
For that price you could buy a nice clean used 325cic


----------

